# Bodenablauf und Substrat ?



## sabine71 (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo an Euch alle,

wir sind gerade bei der Planung für unseren Teichumbaus und brauchen eure Hilfe.

Gestern durften wir uns in Marl einen reinen Koiteich mitsamt der Filtertechnik anschauen (wir waren super beeindruckt ! Danke dir nochmals Frank  )



Auf dem Heimweg haben wir dann diskutiert und überlegt.  
Wir möchten dann doch bei unserer Variante von Teich bleiben, nur größer.  Das heißt folgendes:

Gesamtvolumen (ca. 30 - 40 m³) wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe  

Eine Fläche soll ca. 40 - 60 cm tief werden (in diesen Bereich kommen die Seerosen und ähnliches) 
ein Bereich soll ca. 1,50 - 2m tief werden (damit die Fische im Winter genug Platz haben)
Außen Herum kommen Pflanzzonen in den verschiedenen Tiefen
im Hinteren Bereich soll eine "Hochbeetmauer" bis in den Teich hineinreichen, unterbrochen von dem Wassereinlauf vom Bachlauf. 
Vor diesem Hochbeet soll eine etwas tiefere Pflanzzone sein, um __ Rohrkolben u.ä. dort zu pflanzen.


Foto 



In dem Thema .... wie sehen Eure Teiche 2007 aus ... habe ich schon super schöne Teiche gesehen, die auch unseren Vorstellungen sehr nahe kommen
(unter anderem der Teich von Mühle, Silke, Roland   ...)

Meine Fragen sind nun:

Wie Filtert Ihr Eure Teiche? Schwerkraft? gepumpt? 
Habt Ihr einen Bodenablauf /Skimmer?

Funktioniert ein Bodenablauf bei  einem Teich mit Substrat  oder wird da zuviel in den BA gespült?

Ausreichend Platz für eine Filteranlage haben wir entweder auf dem Bild hinten links (wo jetzt der Biotec steht) oder auf der rechten Seite (unser Gelände ist etwas terassenförmig angelegt).

*Es wäre natürlich absolut super wenn wir uns auch mal einen "Naturteich" mit etwas Fischbesatz samt Filteranlage in Natura anschauen könnten : : : *

Ach ja, Fischbesatz derzeit: 3 Koi (vielleicht kommt noch der eine oder andere hinzu, aber auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 6 Stück  ), 3 Nasen, __ Moderlieschen, Sonnenbarsch, zuviel Goldfische  





Grüße aus dem sonnigen Mülheim

Sabine


----------



## sabine71 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Substrat ?*

Habe meine Frage nochmal separat hier eingestellt 


Kann man einen Teich in dem Substrat am Boden ist auch über einen Bodenablauf mit Schwerkraft filtern oder wird zuviel an Substrat in
die Röhren gespült?  


Hätte vielleicht jemand ein entsprechendes Foto? 
Habe hier in den Beiträgen/Album keines gefunden.

Liebe Grüße  

Sabine


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Substrat ?*

Hallo Sabine,

evtl. schreibst Du mal Bernhard (hier im Forum unter GERMAN-LOBO unterwegs) an, falls er sich nicht direkt zu Wort meldet.
Nach meinem Wissen hat er beides im Teich - Substrat und einen Bodenablauf.

Wäre natürlich toll, wenn die Infos nicht nur im Hintergrund hin und her wechseln. 
Hier im Forum hätte der nächste Interessent gleich auch noch was davon.


----------



## thias (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Substrat ?*

Hallo Sabine,

ich habe einen Bodenablauf im Schwimmteich, allerdings alles über der Folie, um Undichtigkeiten zu vermeiden.

Die Rohre sind im Beton eingegossen.

 

Auf allen Terassen habe ich Sand/Kies bis 8 mm, ganz unten auf dem Boden nicht mehr. Durch Badebetrieb wird aber manches runtergespült. 
Angesaugt wird mit Schwerkraft aus dem Filterteich (100 l/min). Der Sand wird dabei nicht mit angesaugt, nur der Mulm.

Gruß Thias


----------



## sabine71 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Substrat ?*

@thias: hast du ein Foto wo dein Bodenablauf vielleicht etwas besser zu sehen ist ? Ist da ein "Deckel" drauf?  

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## thias (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf und Substrat ?*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> @thias: hast du ein Foto wo dein Bodenablauf vielleicht etwas besser zu sehen ist ? Ist da ein "Deckel" drauf?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Sabine


 
Hallo Sabine,

hab leider kein Foto davon. Die HT-Rohre enden aber ganz einfach in einer Mulde. In dieser sollte natürlich kein Substrat liegen, denn der Mulm lagert sich besonders dort ab und wird abgesaugt. Wenn man beabsichtigt Fische einzusetzen sollte allerdings noch ein Gitter davor, aber das habe ich nicht vor, bzw. von mir aus können die auch mit durchschwimmen.


----------

